# AMAZON falling apart?



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

For second time in a couple of weeks, Amazon have failed to deliver.

The first order was a gift and never was delivered, yet it was apparently shipped. Had to call and get a credit.

Second order was supposed to arrive yesterday. Again it was shipped by vendor, but it again seems to be lost.

Tracking says:
*Now expected 17 October - 27 October*
*We’re very sorry your delivery is late. Most late packages arrive in a day. If you have not received your package by 27 October, you can come back here the next day for a refund.*

I used to buy from Amazon because delivery was often better than expected. Now they don't deliver at all. We have had this happen 4 times this year. One time the part turned up 3 months after ordering!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've had delays like this several times over the last few months.

I try to avoid buying anything that is not 'sold by and shipped from Amazon'. In my experience, the only reliable stuff from Amazon is stuff they actually ship. There's a lot of garbage among the other vendors, plus if you find a listing that is a conduit to the vendors, you often don't know WHICH exact product or vendor you're going to end up with. That's when the details of the item shifts around, and you can end up with something that doesn't match the listing. Many of those vendors are in China and the mail can take forever to come.

For many years now, I only go with stuff shipped from Amazon whenever possible. You have to watch out for the same thing with places like Walmart and their "marketplace". I really hate this "marketplace" concept where the big brand (Amazon, Walmart, Best Buy) makes it look like they are selling something, but it's really some dude in Hangzhou selling the stuff. If you're _lucky_, it's some dude in Mississauga.

Increasingly, I'm buying from domestic companies (places like Canadian Tire, London Drugs, and Shopper's new Wellwise) where I'm actually buying something *they* sell, which ships from them.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I was expecting delivery yesterday.
Now told maybe Monday .... If not check about getting a refund.
Did anybody see that Market Place show about Amazon Returns?


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/marketplace-amazon-returns-1.5753714


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh god help you if you ever want to return anything from Amazon.

If you want the possibility of refunds, buy from a real domestic retailer. That's one reason I'm happy to pay more to buy from an actual retailer.

Bought some clothes from Sportchek yesterday, some good sales. I can thank COVID for wakening me to some of this new stuff. It started with some great hiking shoes I bought from Sportchek early in the pandemic... now I actually look at their sales and buy other stuff from them. Just bought some nice winter clothes, and picked it up from the store. Might order something similar for my dad and have it shipped to his home.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Oh! I did not know that about refunds.
I spent 325 bucks.
I hope it arrives.
If not I will complain to you for not telling me earlier.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve never had a hard time returning with Amazon. perhaps the delays that are being faced have to do with the shipping companies? I seem to get tracking numbers Quickly, and items make their way to my neighbouring large city.......it’s there that things tend to stall......the final leg to my rural home.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

calm said:


> I was expecting delivery yesterday.
> Now told maybe Monday .... If not check about getting a refund.


I've always been amazed how quickly Amazon delivers. I've ordered stuff in the afternoon and I get it the next morning.

I think the huge increase in online ordering caused by the pandemic has likely caught Amazon and other retailers by surprise and so they are doing catchup. 

I don't see why anyone would want a refund if a delivery is a few days late?

I also buy everything I can online as I sure don't want to enter a store when it's not necessary. I just don't understand risking my life going to a Sportcheck for a pair of track-pants.

ltr


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I can see why Amazon is killing other retailers. I have never ever had a problem. Always on time and heads up for a 3 hour expected arrival. In London I get next day delivery with prime and no charge. Mrs. Zipper and I enjoy all the Prime Video shows that more than make up for the monthly fee.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I return stuff to amazon, they just send you a label to print out, then you drop off at Purolator.
I buy a LOT, and they've delayed stuff a few days, occasionally cancel orders, but overall quite good.

Sportcheck, and National sports have great clearance deals online, and the returns are pretty easy as well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Amazon Prime Membership is a bargain.

Free shipping on Amazon stocked items, Amazon Prime movies and shows, Amazon Music, Amazon Photos, and it all hooks up with Amazon Echo devices.

I will also give Amazon a plug for their Echo devices. They are amazing.

We mounted one in the kitchen and it is hooked up to Sirius XM radio, Rogers Ignite TV, Youtube, and can do pretty much anything a computer can do.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Amazon can take a long time for refunds, because of some vendors who stall for weeks or months that they are "processing" orders.

Amazon won't cancel or refund orders that are still processing. The good news is that if the vendors get a lot of complaints, Amazon gives them the boot.

As James said though......you have to look at the product description on where the item is being shipped from before hitting the buy button. Also check to make sure they aren't adding on additional shipping charges. I have almost ordered products that cost $20 and wanted $100 for shipping from China.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I second j4b's post #2:



> ...I try to avoid buying anything that is not 'sold by and shipped from Amazon'. In my experience, the only reliable stuff from Amazon is stuff they actually ship. ...


 ... plus any delays or items gone missing should be the primary responsibility of the courier.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Oh god help you if you ever want to return anything from Amazon.
> 
> If you want the possibility of refunds, buy from a real domestic retailer. That's one reason I'm happy to pay more to buy from an actual retailer.
> 
> Bought some clothes from Sportchek yesterday, some good sales. I can thank COVID for wakening me to some of this new stuff. It started with some great hiking shoes I bought from Sportchek early in the pandemic... now I actually look at their sales and buy other stuff from them. Just bought some nice winter clothes, and picked it up from the store. Might order something similar for my dad and have it shipped to his home.


In the US it's like 2 clicks on amazon and then drop off at UPS (which is next to my grocery store and more convenient than driving to stores) You can just show UPS a scan code in the amazon app or print the label if you so desire. Some retailer (that are dying) customer service now also takes amazon returns

I actually bought some hiking shoes on amazon and was off by half a size. They just come in the shoe box in a resealable bag with instructions not to destroy the bag because they know of the high chance of return.

I could have tried them on at REI but those are always much further away. Like an hour there an hour back. A delivery model is far more efficient. I ended up stopping at REI on the way to hiking and they were crowded and sold out of basic things like camping fuel because everyone is hiking


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> In the US it's like 2 clicks on amazon and then drop off at UPS (which is next to my grocery store and more convenient than driving to stores) You can just show UPS a scan code in the amazon app or print the label if you so desire. Some retailer (that are dying) customer service now also takes amazon returns
> 
> I actually bought some hiking shoes on amazon and was off by half a size. They just come in the shoe box in a resealable bag with instructions not to destroy the bag because they know of the high chance of return.
> 
> I could have tried them on at REI but those are always much further away. Like an hour there an hour back. A delivery model is far more efficient. I ended up stopping at REI on the way to hiking and they were crowded and sold out of basic things like camping fuel because everyone is hiking


I think the environmental impact has to be emphasized. It's way better to pull from a warehouse and deliver to every house in a neighbourhood than each of us running out separately to a store.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> I think the environmental impact has to be emphasized. It's way better to pull from a warehouse and deliver to every house in a neighbourhood than each of us running out separately to a store.


Has this been proven? it “feels“ wasteful to have a delivery Truck Stop by my house once or even twice a day (for some people) Vs. Me heading out once a week to get everything I need for a week.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> Has this been proven? it “feels“ wasteful to have a delivery Truck Stop by my house once or even twice a day (for some people) Vs. Me heading out once a week to get everything I need for a week.


But the delivery truck is also delivering to another fifty people on the same trip. You're not.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Has this been proven? it “feels“ wasteful to have a delivery Truck Stop by my house once or even twice a day (for some people) Vs. Me heading out once a week to get everything I need for a week.


 ... and all those packaging that comes with the deliveries. Thank god, they don't use foam peanuts for the packagings.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Has this been proven? it “feels“ wasteful to have a delivery Truck Stop by my house once or even twice a day (for some people) Vs. Me heading out once a week to get everything I need for a week.


Well most trucks I see are small vans, about the size of a minivan.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Well most trucks I see are small vans, about the size of a minivan.


Not for or against either way.....Amazon just feels wasteful to me.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Alot of the products they sell come from overseas so this is likely where the delay starts.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Our few Amazon orders have been fine. Two or three over the past two months. Either a UPS truck that is delivering many different vendor products to different homes, a post office delivery, or some other delivery. I think think the argument about the environment is hard to make. I no longer bother going to the stores. Two reasons...I hate shopping malls and I want to avoid as much person to person contract during the covid issue.

I mean really, just look at all the gas guzzling SUVs and pickups that are on the road. Instead of pointing the finger at Amazon perhaps some people should take a hard look at their own practices.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Not for or against either way.....Amazon just feels wasteful to me.


Individuals driving to the store feels wasteful to me.

I think that's the point, should we judge on feelings or facts?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

That’s why I was Looking for facts..nobody is judging.......has anyone seen any studies?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

In store or online — what's the most environmentally friendly way to shop? | Greenbiz


Drones, robots, crowd-shipping and more offer new options for solving the sticky “last-mile” problem of bringing our purchases home.




www.greenbiz.com






https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/online-shopping-carbon-footprint-1.4914942


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> Has this been proven? it “feels“ wasteful to have a delivery Truck Stop by my house once or even twice a day (for some people) Vs. Me heading out once a week to get everything I need for a week.


Amazon US has the option to combine deliveries to a day of the week, deliver to a locker or pick up location (usually grocery or pharmacy etc) and they give $1 credit each time you select it.

FAR more efficient than me driving to stores only to find they are out of stock



Beaver101 said:


> ... and all those packaging that comes with the deliveries. Thank god, they don't use foam peanuts for the packagings.


How do you think that stuff gets delivered to the retail stores?

I typically buy directly from the original company. Nowadays those ship direct from the factory in Asia.. Apple for example has minimized packaging

I just got an instant pot from amazon and it arrived in its own box like apple does - no wasted extra packaging


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Despite items being described as sold by and/or fulfilled by Amazon Canada, items often actually come from elsewhere. In one case, an order that said fulfilled by Amazon Canada, was lost. Then I found out that the vendor was in Florida. They re-shipped direct to me by UPS at no cost. Item was duty free, but there was GST to be paid. UPS charged $30 for clearance charges. I went back to Amazon (who had lost the original order) and after some "discussion" they refunded me the clearance costs.

I am losing confidence in Amazon.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

m3s said:


> Amazon US has the option to combine deliveries to a day of the week, deliver to a locker or pick up location (usually grocery or pharmacy etc) and they give $1 credit each time you select it.
> 
> FAR more efficient than me driving to stores only to find they are out of stock


 ... don't think Amazon.*ca* has that option which is what I believe the OP (and most posters) are referring to.



> How do you think that stuff gets delivered to the retail stores?


 ... by bulk in (one) gigantic box versus individual home deliveries splitting up that box, only to repackage it in multiples (take your pick of hundreds & thousands) of boxes over at Amazon along with packaging inserts.



> I typically buy directly from the original company. Nowadays those ship direct from the factory in Asia.. Apple for example has minimized packaging


 ... good for Apple, their shareholders + loyal customers would be pleased.



> I just got an instant pot from amazon and it arrived in its own box like apple does - no wasted extra packaging


 ... so have I with a sewing machine. Only concern with the "original" product box is eye candy or an invitation for porch pirates if you missed intercepting your delivery.

Bottomline for me: Glad Amazon is using paper packaging and no longer the foam stuffs. At least the paper stuff is better for the recycling facility.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> Bottomline for me: Glad Amazon is using paper packaging and no longer the foam stuffs. At least the paper stuff is better for the recycling facility.


Everything I receive from Amazon uses plastic sleeves full of air. They're extremely light, protect well and can be scrunched up into a small blob of plastic if you bust the sleeves of air. I don't know what they'll use once they ban plastic - Paper I suppose - more dead trees.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Recycled dead trees?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> For second time in a couple of weeks, Amazon have failed to deliver.
> 
> The first order was a gift and never was delivered, yet it was apparently shipped. Had to call and get a credit.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:
I entered the Intelcom Courrier tracking number that Amazon provided on the Intelcom site. Site says the number did not exist on their system! So, based on bad experience with previous order, I went back to Amazon. There they still show item being delivered sometime this week. I asked how it was being shipped and when. However, this is what their customer service said:

10:58 AM PDT Helen: Upon checking, there may have been an issue with the processing of this order. I am able to offer a refund in the full amount of this item. 

I asked if they could just re-ship - No they can't! 

That's two orders in a row. They never get back and advise of the problems. Tracking says order is still coming. We would have been looking out for delivery for another week if I hadn't called.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Individuals driving to the store feels wasteful to me.
> 
> I think that's the point, should we judge on feelings or facts?


Getting Amazon to ship you toilet paper or a 12 pack of soda is pretty inefficient. Getting them to ship you something obscure you might have to shop around for or drive further is probably more efficient.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Getting Amazon to ship you toilet paper or a 12 pack of soda is pretty inefficient. Getting them to ship you something obscure you might have to shop around for or drive further is probably more efficient.


1 truck delivering a skid of toilet paper to houses in a neighbourhood is more efficient than a neighbourhood driving the store and only buying toilet paper.
The whole point is 1 vehicle from warehouse to houses in a neighbourhood is likely more efficient than 50 cars each driving to the store.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, I don't see why this is even a debate. It's no different than everyone in a neighborhood getting on a bus downtown to work compared to everyone in the neighborhood driving their own car.

The delivery truck is full of packages for the neighborhood. This is way more efficient than everyone in the neighborhood driving their own cars to the store.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I don't see why this is even a debate. It's no different than everyone in a neighborhood getting on a bus downtown to work compared to everyone in the neighborhood driving their own car.
> 
> The delivery truck is full of packages for the neighborhood. This is way more efficient than everyone in the neighborhood driving their own cars to the store.
> 
> ltr


It's a debate because some people hate Amazon, and they don't understand economics.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> It's a debate because some people hate Amazon, and they don't understand economics.


I love Amazon but don't understand the economics or the delivery. We have order 30+ items in 5 orders in the last few days during Prime days. Some we have received so far 9 separate deliveries (waiting for 6 more items). One day we received 3 deliveries by at least 2 different drivers (didn't see the 3rd driver). At the same time, we have seen different drivers to our neighbors on the same day. 

It would have made a lot of sense for me to see them coordinate their shipments more and have one driver come out for the day instead of 4 or 5. I love the convenience but do question if it is more environmentally friendly. 

Back to the original thread. We have had great service with Amazon. Items sold by Amazon are generally very fast. I may have a delay by a day, but for the most part that has only been an issue once where I left something to the last minute, so it was my fault. Items shipped over seas (the ones with the expected dates). I had a lot of delays especially in the early and mid days of the shut down. Items I was waiting already 4-6 weeks for were delayed by more than another month, or never showed up. I had to contact the seller, and then Amazon issued me a refund. I generally do not return things that I have purchased unless they are damaged, which has happened only a couple of times, and it's been easy.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> It would have made a lot of sense for me to see them coordinate their shipments more and have one driver come out for the day instead of 4 or 5. I love the convenience but do question if it is more environmentally friendly.


Unless you can deliver more stuff in one trip than any of those trucks there is no comparison at all.....

Even if 3 trucks stop at one place.. you would have to stop at far more places to pick up as much as they are delivering from 1 warehouse..

Items are coming from different warehouses and locations just like you'd have to go to multiple locations


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I love Amazon but don't understand the economics or the delivery. We have order 30+ items in 5 orders in the last few days during Prime days. Some we have received so far 9 separate deliveries (waiting for 6 more items). One day we received 3 deliveries by at least 2 different drivers (didn't see the 3rd driver). At the same time, we have seen different drivers to our neighbors on the same day.
> 
> It would have made a lot of sense for me to see them coordinate their shipments more and have one driver come out for the day instead of 4 or 5. I love the convenience but do question if it is more environmentally friendly.


Well Amazon is big on data, sure they might want to consolidate more, but it's also important to keep things moving, get it in, get it out. 
We do get some consolidation, one time we got like 3 packages from one truck and no other trucks that day.

From time and process management, if they start putting stuff in a "deliver later" pile, it will get lost, or forgotten, or they won't end up matching it up anyway. Better to just get stuff out as best you can.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Plugging Along said:


> I love Amazon but don't understand the economics or the delivery. We have order 30+ items in 5 orders in the last few days during Prime days. Some we have received so far 9 separate deliveries (waiting for 6 more items). One day we received 3 deliveries by at least 2 different drivers (didn't see the 3rd driver). At the same time, we have seen different drivers to our neighbors on the same day.
> 
> It would have made a lot of sense for me to see them coordinate their shipments more and have one driver come out for the day instead of 4 or 5. I love the convenience but do question if it is more environmentally friendly.


But the driver isn't just delivering to you 9 different times. Unless you're in a remote area the driver probably has 30 or 40 deliveries over a few blocks. For example, UPS comes down my street every day and stops between 2 and 6 times. Then I assume he goes to the next block and does the same thing. They are coordinating shipments by area, not by house.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> m3s said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon US has the option to combine deliveries to a day of the week, deliver to a locker or pick up location (usually grocery or pharmacy etc) and they give $1 credit each time you select it.
> ...


Not to that level of variety but I do recall being able to pick between my doorstep, my mailbox, the convenience store Canada Post outlet and the local shopping mail (which IIRC included a locker option).


Cheers


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> But the driver isn't just delivering to you 9 different times. Unless you're in a remote area the driver probably has 30 or 40 deliveries over a few blocks. For example, UPS comes down my street every day and stops between 2 and 6 times. Then I assume he goes to the next block and does the same thing. They are coordinating shipments by area, not by house.


I have literally seen three drivers all parked in my little bay going to three different houses within a few minutes. Once, one of the drivers double parked the other. To me, t would have made sense to have one driver do all three houses for the same day or time. There are 5 of us that buy a lot from Amazon within 75 meters. All of us have received multiple shipments from amazon on the same day from different drivers. 

Do you get 6 UPS drivers on the same day for your block? Do you get UPS coming to your house 3 different time in the same day?

I realize that Amazon is provided a higher level of service, and I enjoy it, but I do question if it cannot be run with less trips. It's also possible that I am noticing this more because I am working from home and have been ordering a lot more from Amazon due to COVID.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

m3s said:


> Unless you can deliver more stuff in one trip than any of those trucks there is no comparison at all.....
> 
> Even if 3 trucks stop at one place.. you would have to stop at far more places to pick up as much as they are delivering from 1 warehouse..
> 
> Items are coming from different warehouses and locations just like you'd have to go to multiple locations


I understand that they are delivery more things from a warehouse, but I don't believe all deliver big truck loads. In fact, I have only seen one truck in the last few deliveries. Most of my drivers have smaller vehicles. One has a Corolla, another a Yaris, a little Kia, the largest I saw anyone have was a hatchback. I could definitely deliver and get more stuff than the three deliveries had. 

What I am curious is why they are sending so many people from the warehouse to the same location/area. I used to cross border shop all the time. I would send everything over a period of a few weeks to a holding facilities and then do one pick up. To me that makes more sense.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not to that level of variety but *I do recall being able to pick between my doorstep, my mailbox, the convenience store Canada Post outlet and the local shopping mail (which IIRC included a locker option*).
> 
> Cheers





> m3s said:





> Amazon US h*as the option to combine deliveries to a day of the week, deliver to a locker or pick up location (usually grocery or pharmacy etc) and they give $1 credit each time you select it.*
> 
> FAR more efficient than me driving to stores only to find they are out of stock


 and you quoted above "options on modes of delivery".

Versus my experience of they can't even follow the simple instruction of "*tell the FCKING courier (whether Amazon contracted courier, Purolator, Canada Post, Federal Express, UPS, DHL, etc) using to just ring the doorbell upon delivery of the item".*

Guess what? 8 out of 10 times it's a miss, can't follow the instructions options. So I avoid online-shopping as much as I possibly can. And I don't need to drive to the store to get the necessary product instantly (if available.) Plus time-wasting hassles of tracking and waiting ... not sure of anyone else but I value my time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Those drivers don't work for Amazon. They work for individual contactors who take delivery loads from Amazon and throw them into their vehicles.

The drivers don't get paid to stand around sorting through the packages, so they just grab and go. They sort them as they go along.

They pay the drivers about $1 per package, so they don't care if they have to drive all over. The typical driver has to deliver 130 packages in 8 hours.

Our city used to have more contractors but it seems like Intellcomm has taken over as the main one.

Intellcomm does a good job of giving an approximate time of delivery. They text with ......your delivery is #30 and "Jim" is on delivery number #5.

After the item is delivered they send a confirmation text. I am quite happy with their delivery service.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> AMAZON falling apart? and you quoted above "options on modes of delivery".
> 
> Versus my experience of they can't even follow the simple instruction of "*tell the FCKING courier (whether Amazon contracted courier, Purolator, Canada Post, Federal Express, UPS, DHL, etc) using to just ring the doorbell upon delivery of the item".*
> 
> Guess what? 8 out of 10 times it's a miss, can't follow the instructions options. So I avoid online-shopping as much as I possibly can. And I don't need to drive to the store to get the necessary product instantly (if available.) Plus time-wasting hassles of tracking and waiting ... not sure of anyone else but I value my time.


We used have a sign on the door to ring if there was a package. We seldom had problems, except when the drivers could find our place and then made me go to post office saying I wasn't home. I actually watched the Canada Post person turn his vehicle around in front of my place, park across the street, sit there to see where the house was, and driver away without getting out. Then I received a notification there was an attempted delivery at that time but I wasn't there. That wasn't amazon though. It was still faster and cheaper than me driving to the store I ordered from.

On line isn't for everyone, but it is definitely a time saver. I find there are stupid in the stores just as much as drivers. So at least I do my chasing at home.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Having done delivery for a few years after I retired, I have empathy for the drivers.

If the delivery job entailed delivering parcels just to places like ours, I would probably do it just to buy a new Corvette.

Delivery to our home is simple. Easy to find, parking space right in front of the door, about 10 feet of walking and gone.

But when I delivered, park on the busy street at a parking meter, walk a block to the building, walk down an alley and climb the steel stairs to the third level......second door on left. Or, ring the apartment buzzer and then wait for 30 minutes for the people to come down to the lobby.

Downtown locations, apartment buildings, rural properties with concession numbers........who needs that hassle.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We still get a lot of people driving into our parking lot looking for an address across the street.

I keep telling them..........even numbers on one side and odd numbers on the other, just like always.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> *We used have a sign on the door to ring if there was a package.* We seldom had problems, except when the drivers could find our place and then made me go to post office saying I wasn't home. I actually watched the Canada Post person turn his vehicle around in front of my place, park across the street, sit there to see where the house was, and driver away without getting out. Then I received a notification there was an attempted delivery at that time but I wasn't there. That wasn't amazon though. It was still faster and cheaper than me driving to the store I ordered from.
> 
> On line isn't for everyone, but it is definitely a time saver. I find there are stupid in the stores just as much as drivers. So at least I do my chasing at home.


 ... same here - BIG sign reminding to "Please ring doorbell, THANKS!" (same and only instructions on Amazon order). Driver has no difficulty seeing this as address is on a major residential street, not some hard to access back-alley or an apartment/condo unit.

When a complaint was made to the Head Office of the courier company, management said the driver is NOT obligated to follow such instruction on NSR (no signature required) delivery, assuming "having to ring the doorbell would be too much of a hassle or work for the driver." And YET the driver took the "time and effort to take a snap shot on their cellphone confirming the delivery/item on your doorstep" and hear this ... email it to you. WTF.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> Intellcomm does a good job of giving an approximate time of delivery. They text with ......your delivery is #30 and "Jim" is on delivery number #5.
> 
> After the item is delivered they send a confirmation text. I am quite happy with their delivery service.


They may be OK once they have the parcel. But in the example I gave earlier, the Intellcom tracking number Amazon gave me saying item was shipped, was not recognized by Intellcom. My guess - Shipping just means someone made a sticker, but then there was no parcel to stick it on, so they discarded the sticker and never bothered to advise buyer or Intellcomm? Amazon still says item was shipped and will just be coming late. Even although they have now refunded me?

It's a mess. I don't order a lot from Amazon, but this has happened 4 times so far this year. Probably about 1/2 my Amazon orders.

I can understand how actual delivery could be an even bigger problem in congested cities and to highrises. Stolen parcels left on doorsteps also a problem it seems.

Regarding efficient shopping: 
When I need something that local stores may carry, I do my shopping at home. CT, HD. Lowes and several others tell you on-line if they have stock and which aisle it is on. For others like Home Hardware, a call is all that is needed. If they don't have the item in stock, they will often be able to get it for you in a day or two. 

To pick up, you then know where you are going and can plan an efficient route. With Covid, I don't want to spend more than a few minutes in each store - so not going "shopping". 
I am sure that my one round trip to 3 or 4 stores, is more efficient than having items delivered by several trucks from some distant big city warehouse.

My on-line ordering from Amazon, eBay and more specialized vendors is only for items just not available in our medium sized town.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... Versus my experience of they can't even follow the simple instruction of "*tell the FCKING courier (whether Amazon contracted courier, Purolator, Canada Post, Federal Express, UPS, DHL, etc) using to just ring the doorbell upon delivery of the item".*
> 
> Guess what? 8 out of 10 times it's a miss, can't follow the instructions options ...


Interesting as my experience for home deliveries, it's about 90% of the time that the doorbell was rung. About 5% I can confirm there was no doorbell ring as I was home at the time but being away for the rest, I have no way of knowing.


Cheers


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a Nest doorbell.
When they drop it off, I get a "packaged delivered" notification from Nest and from Amazon.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> They pay the drivers about $1 per package, so they don't care if they have to drive all over. The typical driver has to deliver 130 packages in 8 hours.


Of course they care. Even delivering pizza for my first job when I was 16 on the very first day I would sort the deliveries in order to prevent back tracking and needless driving around. You can be darn sure someone with 130 packages to deliver will plan their route to minimize the distance traveled. If they didn't on day 1 they would figure it out by day 2.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We see a UPS truck once a day, no more. Sometimes not. Good service, polite drivers. We have had everything delivered fro a book to a heavy propane bbq to a natuzi easy chair. I help the driver get them in the door. We get intelcomm from time to time as well. All good, no issue whatsoever. Purolator is fine too but I much prefer the UPS tracking and delivery scheduling program.

I would not want their job. Easy to criticize.

I think back to when I was young. In our neighbourhood we had delivery trucks from Eatons, Morgans/theBay, Simpsons, POM bakeries, and at least two dry cleaners on the street. Plus two different milk trucks. At least twice a week for each of them, sometimes more.

Our fridge was delivered two weeks ago by an independent. They did a great job. They had deliveries on the truck from Costco, the Brick, and three of four others.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I really doubt UPS trucks do much haphazard backtracking. They avoid left turns for the sake of efficiency and apparently save millions doing so. Just armchair critics here

Amazon orders come from many locations which is probably why you can see multiple trucks...... it's not like amazon it a store like Sears or a single location


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> Purolator is fine too but I much prefer the UPS tracking and delivery scheduling program.


Just avoid UPS for cross border purchases. They rip you off with their fees.

I recently was charged $30 to enter a parcel that only required payment for a dollar or so in GST. (i didn't end up paying, but that's another story that I think I already mentioned)


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Okay ..... I did not get my parcel from amazon.
It was a 40" TV. $325
I am a Prime member and grabbed it because of free shipping.
On the very day I made the order, I got some cheery e-Mail telling me that is was shipped and delivery was October 20th.
The next day, I got an e-Mail telling me It was shipped and delivery was sometime between October 16th and the 20th.
Then on the 18th, I got an e-Mail telling me that the parcel may be late, but don't worry, we give refunds.
-------
I sat around my apartment or 4 days solid.
I can't leave. Amazon has me as a hostage waiting for a delivery.
I got my phone sound on high and I'm so alert that I considered buying a hearing aid in case I missed his door knock and not the lobby phone.
------
Now my tracking number tells me ....

Your parcel may be lost
We're very sorry that your delivery is so late. Although it may still arrive, you can request a refund now.

Should I rant against Amazon for the entertainment of being held hostage or should I pretend the Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Okay ..... I did not get my parcel from amazon.
> It was a 40" TV. $325
> I am a Prime member and grabbed it because of free shipping.
> On the very day I made the order, I got some cheery e-Mail telling me that is was shipped and delivery was October 20th.
> ...


Why were you waiting around your apartment?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I can't have a guy dropping it outside my door in the hallway.

Okay ..... I just re-ordered. I must be a glutton for punishment. I gotta be a hostage on Friday the 23rd.

The operator asked me or commented about how a parcel the size of a 40" TV could get lost?
I replied that I heard that the driver was looking for his truck.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

calm said:


> I can't have a guy dropping it outside my door in the hallway.
> 
> Okay ..... I just re-ordered. I must be a glutton for punishment. I gotta be a hostage on Friday the 23rd.
> 
> ...




I do hope get your TV. Is there a way to set up a notification or something? I never have thought about the challenges in a condo/apartment for deliveries. This is where I would stick a big sign on your door about knocking.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

For @calm maybe use the option to deliver to a nearby business like a pharmacy for the TV

I sign up on UPS, FedEx etc for notifications. amazon app also does notifications. The UPS one in the US will even show you where the truck is which is handy sometimes. The USPS just added a service where they now email me scans of all my incoming mail

I order so much stuff online that I know my delivery drivers from being in the yard some days. I'm surprised houses don't have some kind of delivery box for parcels yet. amazon has some solutions like delivery to your garage/vehicle/door if you have smart locks.

I can open my garage with my phone but I didn't bother giving that access to amazon


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I had a lost-already refunded parcel turn up today! 

Interesting to see if and when I will hear from Amazon. In past, they said to not bother with return and I ended up with two of a car part that I could only use one of. I gave it to a friend.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

agent99 said:


> I had a lost-already refunded parcel turn up today!
> 
> Interesting to see if and when I will hear from Amazon. In past, they said to not bother with return and I ended up with two of a car part that I could only use one of. I gave it to a friend.


I’ve had this happen 4 or 5 times in the last 18 months. I never heard from them and I never said anything.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

My TV arrived. It Works.


----------

